# Purchase at LBS or LMS?



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

On Saturday I needed to stop in a local motorcycle shop to get some spark plugs for one of my bikes.

While I was there I noticed they had an Intense Tazer in the showroom. But that was it, no other eBikes.

Being a Mountain Biker for over 20 years I would not have thought to go to my local moto shop to buy an eBike.

*Advantages/Disadvantages to purchasing at a LMS instead of an LBS?*

I would think your LBS is the better option, specifically for tunes up (for those who are not experienced with derailleurs, etc.

Plus I would think the LBS would have a better relationship with the Manufacturer than a moto shop would, specifically for warranty issues.

Is an LMS that starts selling eBikes going to keep parts on hand? Seems unlikely for something that would be so niche for what they do.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

I bought my 2nd mountain bike from Cycle Gear ( moto accessories ) . I think they got them from Rocky, I broke the frame ,it was warrantied ,got a new frame.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

rangeriderdave said:


> I bought my 2nd mountain bike from Cycle Gear ( moto accessories ) . I think they got them from Rocky, I broke the frame ,it was warrantied ,got a new frame.


Really? I have been to my local Cycle Gear Stores a bunch of times over the past few years and never seen an MTB there. Were about do you live? I have shopped at the Cycle Gear in Escondido, CA and San Diego, CA multiple times.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Temecula Motorsports, right in your back yard, is a Specialized e-bike dealer and sells quite a few Levos.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

This was a long time ago , I think 1986. They didn't carry them very long. I don't think the brand lasted very long either , they were called Dorado.

Sent from my LM-X220 using Tapatalk


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

levity said:


> Temecula Motorsports, right in your back yard, is a Specialized e-bike dealer and sells quite a few Levos.


Funny you say that. During my lunch break I was scrolling instagram and had an ad pop up for them advertising Levo's.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

rangeriderdave said:


> This was a long time ago , I think 1986. They didn't carry them very long. I don't think the brand lasted very long either , they were called Dorado.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X220 using Tapatalk


1986..... wow, yes that was a long time ago.


----------

